# Complete PHOTO list of Flyonel/other RECENT locomotives and sets?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm looking for a complete list, with photos, of every locomotive (and set if avail) made since Lionel purchased American Flyer - and not just Lionel branded stuff. If it runs on 2-rail S-gauge track, I want to see a photo of it. I'm heading to a train show next weekend and I want to know what to be on the lookout for. Google is only bringing up old Gilbert stuff, and there's such an anti-flyonel bias out there it's just impossible to find any information about the new stuff.

I have old stuff. I like my old stuff. But I want to know what new stuff is out there too!

Charles.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Charles, the best suggestion I can offer you is to approach it the opposite way. Buy a copy of Standard Catalog of American Flyer Trains by David Doyle: it shows all the stuff that is original AF, the stuff you are not interested in. Ergo, if it's not in that catalog, it's of potential interest to you. It's a great reference book for the older stuff with lots of photos, so you might like if for what it is.

As for the Flyonel bias, I'm as guilty as anyone else, but let's set that aside. The problem is it's too recent and as a hybrid, too closely associated with Lionel for anyone to have written a book on it. You might talk to your LHS and see if they have any old catalogs or product listings, though. Also, call Doug Peck at Portline and see if he can steer you to a good source. He's a major AF seller, but still answers his own phone.

Best of luck in your search,


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Naive thought, but what about modern AF/Lionel catalogs. Do they exist for the Flyonel stuff? Pdf's on the Lionel website anywhere ???


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not just flyonel, but anything made by S Helper Service, Bachman (sp?), American Models, or any other brand. I want to be able to identify "ah that's potentially S-guage" from across the room. I also want specific models to drool after... like a Shay or an Olton Hall or something. 

Charles.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

ToyPedia has been collecting a ton of information for years on all the different toys so you might try there!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't see anything useful at all in ToyPedia... unless I'm missing a fundamental page, it looks like all the entries for both lionel and american flyer go to external sites. There are no photos adn no information. 

Charles.


----------



## dave and a train (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey There CC, I am also really looking for the same info on the post flyer era - S gauge flyonel and other makers. I never saw a steam engine in real life, just the make believe steamer for the trolley through the Columbus Zoo  So I really want my model railroad to look like a "real" train, so the more modern stuff is of way more interest, though I still want to be able to run the 1950's era inherited train bought by my great grandparents.

I am planning on buying catalogs on Ebay and scanning them for sharing here. Currently watching a lot for S-helper 2003 and 2004. i mention this here so we don't end up bidding against each other for old giveaway items that we would probably share for free anyway, no sense in driving up the price 

If you or anyone has info on which lionel catalogs would have S gauge sets, etc in them please let me know here so I can try to obtain them.

Also if anyone knows which other books might have info and pics I would love a heads up

Dave


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Dave and a train, I don't know where you live, but if you're near Kentucky, I know where you can ride behind one in spring and fall.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Google "Lionel Catalogs"; it will get you started.


----------



## dave and a train (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.trainweb.org/mhrr/ho-s-o/sprotos2.html



a start at least
Dave


----------

